# cognitive behavioral therapy



## sabueed (May 8, 2008)

does CBT really work. I have an appointment with a CBT specialist who has had experience for 20 years. She says she knows she can help me, but it takes a few months. It is expensive but I have been reading up on it and it seems to be very successful. I am really excited about about this, but what do you guys think. I am also curious if it worked for some people out there.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

well ive tried the traditional ccbt by dr thomas richards overcoming social anxiety step by step and took a little edge off of my anxiety in general but I have deeper issues regarding my beliefs and finding a specialist in social anxiety is a must and experienced. therapy that is expensive will help instead of pharmacolgical approaches which deal with the physiological and the psychological. keep us posted on your progress because In my area their are no specialists in cbt let alone anxiety disorders/.


----------



## sabueed (May 8, 2008)

it is $150 for a 1 hour session ever week with homework and other things to take home. The treatment supposedly takes upward of 6 months so that makes it about $3600 in the long run. I am really concerned about paying that kind of money if it didn't work out. If I find major improvement then I would consider it worth it. My main reason for this treatment is so that I can get rid of some of the anxiety that keeps me from getting a girlfriend. My CBT specialist is going to focus on that for the next many months. Wish me luck. If this doesn't work I will be in a state of major depression for the rest of my life as I am now.


----------



## danielk (Jun 4, 2008)

sabueed said:


> If this doesn't work I will be in a state of major depression for the rest of my life as I am now.


You will need to challenge your ability to predict the future. 

That cost seems obscene, to me. Do you have health insurance? Anyway, CBT rid me of panic disorder and agoraphobia. I'm just now getting the ball rolling dealing with my social anxiety.


----------

